# Stitching Webbing for Foot Loops



## PIPOGuy (Dec 21, 2014)

Hey All,

Just got myself a couple of ascenders for a texas system. I've climbed on other peoples setups, and they all used regular old knots for configuring the webbing of their climbing rigs.
In the spirit of "doing it once and doing it right" I'm hoping folks have stumbled on (or can pass along lessons learned) tips for using a home sewing machine to stitch up foot loops for the lower ascender. 
Idea is that I heard some folks mention that to stitch webbing for life support, you have to follow a certain stitch pattern and configuration, and I'd like to practice on something that's load bearing but not life support.
The nice thing is I have a beast of an old Singer sewing machine (the guy at the repair shop told me it would take on leather no problem), so I'm not worried about straining my equipment or it not getting the stitches tight enough.
Thoughts? Ideas? Suggestions on what NOT to do


----------



## lowandslow (Dec 21, 2014)

PIPOGuy said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just got myself a couple of ascenders for a texas system. I've climbed on other peoples setups, and they all used regular old knots for configuring the webbing of their climbing rigs.
> In the spirit of "doing it once and doing it right" I'm hoping folks have stumbled on (or can pass along lessons learned) tips for using a home sewing machine to stitch up foot loops for the lower ascender.
> ...


My home stitching rips right out, I want to learn how to do it also, good luck : )


----------



## crotchclimber (Dec 23, 2014)

ask and you shall receive. Illustration is from On Rope and text from The Mountaineering Handbook


----------



## crotchclimber (Dec 24, 2014)

Or just get 2 Yates Speed Stirrups attached with a HMS style carabiner to the ascender.


----------



## jar944 (Dec 29, 2014)

crotchclimber said:


> ask and you shall receive. Illustration is from On Rope and text from The Mountaineering Handbook



Be aware this is #92 bonded nylon thread mentioned in the article, a home machine or even old singer will not handle it.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 30, 2014)

We used 135 and 150 thread on the web for cargo chutes.
You need an old #7 Singer for good web work.
Stay away from the needle, it is big. More of a spike/nail than a needle and the machine has a lot of momentum with a large motor and flywheel.

Get the thread tension to pull the bobbin thread 1/2 way into the web making both threads tight and the stitch strong enough to hold the load.

Keep your gear clean, dirt acts as an abrasive cutting thread and fibers as the gear moves.


----------

